# Royal North Devon / Saunton early May



## PieMan (Mar 8, 2010)

I will probably be taking a short break with the family in North Devon in early May so may well throw the clubs in the boot of the car and look to play either RND or Saunton one morning or afternoon. Would be great to meet up with anyone from the forum down that way for a game.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 8, 2010)

Pieman,

Played Saunton East course on the 17th Feb (the day before my birthday) and really enjoyed it.

Would be happy to meet at either RND or Saunton again for a game, or you are always welcome at Bude.

Cheers,
Redwood


----------



## jasonschofield (Mar 8, 2010)

Sauntons my home club so i'de be up for a game. I Played the East yesterday shot 6 over missing only 1 fairway & 3 greens! If only i could putt aye!


----------



## Twire (Mar 8, 2010)

Pencil me in PieMan....depending on dates.

If you fancy a knock at East Devon let me know.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 8, 2010)

Redwood / Jason / Twire - cheers; I'll let you know dates when we have booked everything. Looking at 6-9 May at present.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 8, 2010)

9th would be best for me, as I usually get back from work in London late Thursday.


----------



## jasonschofield (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah the 9th sounds good to me Â£35 a head i think playing as a guest of a member.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Slight change to the dates - looks like we'll be in Devon on Saturday 1st May for a week. How does Sunday 2nd May suit you all?


----------



## Redwood (Mar 9, 2010)

Fine by me.


----------



## jasonschofield (Mar 9, 2010)

thats alot better cause i checked and i have a comp on the 9th lol


----------



## Redwood (Mar 9, 2010)

Jason,

Would we have any problems\limitations getting on Saunton on a Sunday?


----------



## Twire (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry PieMan, weekends are out for me. If you fancy a game in the week....


----------



## Redwood (Mar 10, 2010)

I can play Mondays, Fridays, or weekends.  Any of those is a-ok with me.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got back from a tour of North Devon. Played both Saunton courses and Royal North Devon. We all preferred  the two Saunton courses,both of which are extremely difficult in the wind. Â£42 a round including a meal. If you stay in Saunton Sands Hotel you get a further 10% off.

Managed to drive to the front of the first at Saunton West, down wind ,and then four putted !!

We are already planning our trip back in the Autumn.


----------



## jasonschofield (Mar 10, 2010)

Just looked in the club diary & there is nothing on sunday the 2nd. All that week there are comps on the East but the west is clear.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 10, 2010)

Jason - excellent; thanks for that. I am free all day Sunday so happy to tee-off whenever it suits you and Redwood.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I'm about an hour drive away, so anytime after about 9am is fine with me.


----------



## jasonschofield (Mar 15, 2010)

redwood fancy picking me up on route in bideford?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 19, 2010)

Jason / Redwood - so we definitely have a three-ball for Sunday 2nd. All we need to do now is agree a time!


----------



## jasonschofield (Mar 19, 2010)

mid-mornings good with me. 10/11am


----------



## Redwood (Mar 19, 2010)

Guys,

Sorry, I've just found out I've got the 2nd round of a comp that day.  I'll have to give that day a miss.

Sorry,
Redwood


----------



## PieMan (Mar 27, 2010)

No problem Redwood. Jason - unless there are any other takers, looks like there's just the two of us at the moment.


----------



## barum_blue (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi chaps

I am a member at Saunton and am able to play on 2nd May. I can sign a guest in - let me know 

Cheers

Barum


----------



## PieMan (Apr 6, 2010)

Barum - excellent. That's 3 of us then for the 2nd. If someone is available to make up a four-ball even better.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 6, 2010)

I could be i will let you know by thursday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2010)

hi guys i can make it so if your happy youve got a four ball,im ok for any time.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2010)

Poker - Excellent. Think we're looking to tee off mid-morning so anytime from 10-11. Hope that's good for you.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2010)

Thats fine look forward to it.


----------



## barum_blue (Apr 13, 2010)

I am good for 2nd May - There is nothing in Club diary for that day on either West or East - I presume you all want to play the East? If I book a tee time for say 11 am is that OK with everyone?

Cheers

Barum


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 14, 2010)

Thats fine im ok anytime West or East.Can you please post the cost when you know thanks any discount always appreciated.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 17, 2010)

11am is perfect for me as I will be in Croyde so gives me the chance of a couple of hours relaxing with the family. Many thanks for booking and looking forward to meeting you all on the 2nd.


----------



## barum_blue (Apr 19, 2010)

All - I will book and get cost

Jason - I think I am paired up with you in the team match against St Pierre?

Barum aka Martyn


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 20, 2010)

no worries looking forward to it


----------



## barum_blue (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all 

booked for 11am East Course guests of members will need to pay Â£37ea

See you there

Barum Blue


----------



## PieMan (Apr 21, 2010)

Barum - excellent; many thanks for booking. Looking forward to it!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 21, 2010)

Great see you there,i will be there about ten see you outside entrance.


----------



## jasonschofield (Apr 26, 2010)

Unfortunaly due to other commitments i cant make this now guys sorry for the inconvenient


----------



## PieMan (Apr 26, 2010)

Jason - no problem; hopefully another time when I am down that way again. All the best.

Barum / Poker - will see you there at 10.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 26, 2010)

no worries see you there.


----------



## barum_blue (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Chaps 

If Jason cant make it then I can only sign one member in at the guest rate of Â£37. The other visitor will need to pay full visitor price which will be more Â£50ish I think??. 

Just to let you know in advance!! 

I will be there 10am at entrance to club house. 

See you there 

Barum (Martyn)


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2010)

That's ok with me - happy to split the cost.

Will PM you both my mobile number in case there are any problems over the weekend. Look forward to meeting you on Sunday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2010)

Fine with me happy to split cost too,looking forward to the game,see you at ten,i will be wearing a yellow t-shirt.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2010)

I should be in a white shirt with red base layer thingy underneath, and talking in a south London accent! I'll also be blissfully happy having left the wife and kids for most of the day!!!

And as my moniker suggests, I shouldn't be too hard to miss!

Looking forward to it


----------



## jasonschofield (May 4, 2010)

How did you guys get on? I know it was a windy one! I Had a comp off the blues sunday & monday on the east & i know it was playing tough.


----------

